# Calling all Dvarw owners



## Ruwaid (10/5/19)

Howzit guys

I know this might be a long shot but are there any Dvarw owners not using/willing to sell their original drip tip from the Dvarw DL tank?
Either in utlem or black please?

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/5/19)

x1 if theres an extra black one available after you get your one... else im gonna have to order online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/5/19)

@M.Adhir any local sites stock them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (10/5/19)

https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/198-dvarw-dl-24mm-drip-tip.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/5/19)

Guys, I have send you both a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/19)

Ok, so once you forwarded the driptip to the poster(s) above, can i get the piece that fits in below the driptip?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Guys, I have send you both a PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you have these @RenaldoRheeder ?
They are in my opinion one of the most comfortable driptips ive ever used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Ok, so once you forwarded the driptip to the poster(s) above, can i get the piece that fits in below the driptip?
> 
> Regards



 grapgat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/5/19)

Silver said:


> Do you have these @RenaldoRheeder ?
> They are in my opinion one of the most comfortable driptips ive ever used.



My favorite drip tips are the ones by Crafted Coils - I have a wack of them










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (11/5/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My favorite drip tips are the ones by Crafted Coils - I have a wack of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a Wack of them to sell?  

I know Hasan has a few left over to, the are super comfy tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Do you have a Wack of them to sell?
> 
> I know Hasan has a few left over to, the are super comfy tips.



 No - to use 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

